# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  بالفيديو.. أهداف مباراة الأهلي والجونة

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 بالفيديو.. أهداف مباراة الأهلي والجونة

حقق النادى الأهلى فوزا باهتا على الجونة، بهدفين نظيفين فى اللقاء الذى  جمعهما بإستاد الدفاع الجوى فى فعاليات الأسبوع الثامن من المجموعة الأولى  للدورى الممتاز، ليرتفع رصيد الأهلى إلى 15 نقطة يحتل بها المركز الثانى  بعد إنبى بفارق الأهداف ويتجمد رصيد الجونة عند النقطة الـ5 وسط أداء باهت  للأحمر فى الشوط الثانى الذى سيطر عليه الجونة وهدد مرمى شريف إكرامى أكثر  من مرة.
أحرز هدفى الأهلى السيد حمدى فى الدقيقة 14 وأضاف عماد متعب الهدف الثانى فى الدقيقة 16.
المصدر:اليوم السابع
[vsw id="x3wh3qAqbNc" source="youtube" width="425" height="344" autoplay="no"]
[vsw id="5v0DRXrz2Ag" source="youtube" width="425" height="344" autoplay="no"]


المصدر:باسم يوسف


*

----------

